# 6 volt conversion



## BLUTE (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a 1947 Farmall A with 6volt positive ground. I would like to change it to 12 volt negative ground. What do I need to do?


----------



## BLUTE (Oct 27, 2012)

12 volt conversion


----------

